# Santa Monica Mts charity ride Jan 12



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I thought I'd post a link to a charity ride organized by Bikeforum.net members. Anyone is welcomed to participate in this event. 

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=365168


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

thanks G!

looking forward to it...


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

I think i'm in.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

endo verendo said:


> I think i'm in.


sounds solid.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

roadfix said:


> I thought I'd post a link to a charity ride organized by Bikeforum.net members. Anyone is welcomed to participate in this event.
> 
> http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=365168


bump~

Just a reminder this is tomorrow morning in Malibu.

and if you don't have plans tonight and have always wanted to pillow fight hundreds of fellow cyclists, you might want to show up here:

http://www.midnightridazz.com/viewStory.php?storyId=870


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

It was a great ride today, wish more RBR folks had come out but it was a big group nonetheless!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Yes, it was an excellent ride! At least 50 people showed up this morning......nice group & great weather!


----------

